

Favoriting A Tweet Can Say So Much - mrtnkl
http://martinkool.com/post/51497453404/favoriting-a-tweet-can-say-so-much

======
mkandler
I always wonder how changing "Favorite" to "Like" would affect the frequency
of the action on Twitter. To say something is your favorite is kind of
extreme, right? - you can like lots of things but you only have one favorite.
Interesting point you make though, because in an argument you'd be more likely
to use a "favorite" to select the better stance.

Disclaimer: I'm a terrible Twitter user, and still trying to figure out what
I'm doing.

